# Custom paint.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Any one do custom paint? I want my 1999 WC Gp2 car painted on a slot..Its all ego lol.....Haven't been close since.. HAR!


Dave

Car should be Number 10 though

ANyone?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Dave,

Mark Tuton from Stephens City, Virginia does I have bought a couple of his bodies off of ebay from him and he does excellent work. I don't have his email address here at work but the link to the ebay auction below you should be able yo get in touch with him.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5926862224&rd=1

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I just saw Mark's work at a show, and I can back Roger up... his stuff is GREAT...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Custom paint*

Jay Jaap at Holeshot Painting does some awesome customs ... any format, size, and quantity. http://www.geocities.com/holeshot101/ 
Best to call him directly at the number given on his site rather than email.


----------

